# visit my facebook page to check out my images :))



## chloewindle1 (Jan 5, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/ChloeWindlePhotos


----------



## Virgil (Jan 5, 2014)

Nice horse photos !!


----------



## chloewindle1 (Jan 6, 2014)

thank you!!!


----------



## gsgary (Jan 6, 2014)

I would rather visit the dentist than face****

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ronlane (Jan 6, 2014)

Post a few of them on here. There are a lot of people that won't click on links to other sites.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 6, 2014)

ronlane said:


> Post a few of them on here. There are a lot of people that won't click on links to other sites.



I will but Facebook makes me cringe

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------

